# do you guys tend to be clumsy?



## Confusion (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you really unaware are you of your surrondings and movements?
And what about your motor skills?

For me it's
no.
no, I'm highly aware in a paranodic way, 
and they are great. 

When answering please mention your type, becaue I can't see it through the mobile.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

It's a mixed back really. It's a mixture of unconsciously weaving gracefully between people and things while I am in my head and "Why the hell is my leg covered in blood?"


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

INTP. I have excellent reflexes and can be fairly graceful if I'm paying any attention to my surroundings, but oftentimes I am not. 

With sports and stuff, usually my body doesn't do quite what I want - it takes a few tries to get into anything, and then if it's something particularly fast-paced I usually lose interest after a while anyway. I like playing ball and stuff, but generally I prefer activities that allow my mind to wander.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

When I was a kid I was quite unaware of my surroundings because I was wandering in my mind almost all the time. So I often fell but when I grew up a little I became highly aware of the world around me so right now I am everything but clumsy. My reflexes are quite good too and I always had precise movements of my hands and fingers. 

and I am INTJ


----------



## Ironweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

INTJ.

Excellent reflexes, crappy fine coordination.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm constantly tripping myself and walking into stuff. I bump into doorposts, stubb my toes on tables etc. After a night of drinking i usually wake up with new bruises and i've woken up bloodied a lot of times.

Edit : I got the nickname "the Diver" after a particularly spectacular move which involved falling down a stair onto asfalt... Hurt like a mf...


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Some people would call it being clumsy. I'm personally just trying to tell inanimate objects to get out of my damn way


----------



## Prometheus92 (Apr 24, 2012)

When I actually put in the effort to try to be aware of my surroundings I'm not that clumsy at all. Unfortunately, this doesn't really happen very often because I'm almost always lost in thought. I lose my balance, trip over shit, bump into shit, fall down, etc. 

Its not really a big deal to me because I'm not interested in playing sports or anything so...whatever.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

At first I thought this was a necrothread but then I realized this was a necrotopic.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Sorry, I'm a troll sometimes.


----------



## chindraj (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes. When I was younger it wasn't as prevalent. But now that I'm older, I don't know if it's just me falling apart, but I've noticed that I have been becoming more and more unstable with any and everything physical. It's actually quite worrisome. =/


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

I can move with the grace of a dancer when I want to and I have excellent manual dexterity. However, if I'm tired or angry I become prone to colliding with furniture, as the bruises on my shins can testify. Once I get a place of my own, I'm going to make sure all of the tables have rounded edges.


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm an INTP and a klutz. Not so bad when focused, but that doesn't usually last very long.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Im ENTP and can honestly say I am not clumsy at all! I do however not have the ability to keep my hand still when working on fine things like replacing my Iphone 4 digitizer... Second time i've fucked it because I cant screw the little screws because hands wont listen!!


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

depends on your definition of clumsy.
accurately hitting an enemy with a sniper rifle after seeing them for .5 seconds (blacklight: retri), check.
bumping into random objects/tripping over them when no logical reason is allowed for that to happen. check.
take your pick.


----------



## bluhorizon (Sep 17, 2012)

I went through a clumsy period; It seemed like I couldn't walk anywhere without bumping my foot or hand on something (and quite hard at that) but that was when I was in my teens. I seem to do way better now at 21.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

Sometimes lol...but it's things like me walking and my toe hits the corner of a wall, tripping over my pug while carrying something. Good thing I drive an automatic, I don't know how I would be if I have to drive a manual.


----------

